# Coat types



## scuba_bob

Hey when I'm looking at different GSD I've notice a difference in the coat type some are long and some are short

DDR German Shepherd Durbas

DDR German Shepherd Ebba

I just used this breeder at random as they had the 2 different type I've seen the black male has a shorter coat tight to the body the other one seems more typical are there different types?


----------



## Lucy Dog

There's long coats, stock coats, and plush coats. There's all black shepherds, black and tans, black and reds, all whites, all blacks, sables, bi colors, and livers. There's so many different types out there. Black and tan stock coats are probably the most common though.


----------



## Lin

As far as genetics go there are 3 different coat types in the GSD. The long coat, long stock coat, and stock coat. The stock coat is the typical GSD double coat. The long coat has longer fur and lacks an undercoat. The long stock coat has longer fur with an undercoat. 

Plush, is a term thats used loosely to describe when the coat appears between stock and long stock. With the 3 genetic coats there can be variation in length, such as a shorter "tight" stock coat (as appears in your first link) or a longer "plushier" stock coat in your second link. 

Here are some good links if you want to learn more:

The Illustrated Standard Of The German Shepherd Dog

4GSD - Coat Colours

GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More


----------



## krystyne73

Lin said:


> As far as genetics go there are 3 different coat types in the GSD. The long coat, long stock coat, and stock coat. The stock coat is the typical GSD double coat. The long coat has longer fur and lacks an undercoat. The long stock coat has longer fur with an undercoat.
> 
> Plush, is a term thats used loosely to describe when the coat appears between stock and long stock. With the 3 genetic coats there can be variation in length, such as a shorter "tight" stock coat (as appears in your first link) or a longer "plushier" stock coat in your second link.
> 
> Here are some good links if you want to learn more:
> 
> The Illustrated Standard Of The German Shepherd Dog
> 
> 4GSD - Coat Colours
> 
> GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More


Wow! There were more colors on there than I knew of! I would love to see a blue tinted puppy in person.


----------



## NancyJ

I swear my dog has the remnants of the defunct wire coat which *did* exist at one point. When he gets wet, it poofs up like an Afro. When it is dry, it is a coarse coat but lays flat. It seems that it is the undercoat that kinks on him.

I used to worry about it but I have seen him swimming in water on a cold icy day and not get chilled one bit where my female with a shorter coat (tight double coat) will get cold.


----------

